# Öffenlicher Bereich > Termine >  Veranstaltungstermine in Thailand

## schiene

10.-19. Okt 2007
 PHUKET VEGETARIAN FESTIVAL Phuket 

20.-26. Okt 2007
 THE SAKHON NAKHON WAX CASTLE PROCESSION 
& ROYAL TROPHY LONG-BOAT RACES Wat Phra That Choeng Chum Temple, Sakon Nakhon

21.-27. Okt 2007
 ILLUMINATED BOAT PROCESSION Nakhon Phanom  

23.-31. Okt 2007
 CHAK PHRA & THOT PHAPA FESTIVAL  Surat Thani  

25.-27. Okt 2007
 PHON LAK PHRA FESTIVAL 
PHON DRUM-BEATING CONTEST & 
CHAK PHRA BUDDHA IMAGE PROCESSION  Phatthalung 

25.-27. Okt 2007
 RAP BUA CEREMONY 
07.00-15.00 hours  Samut Prakan  

26.-27. Okt 2007 NAGA FIREBALLS OF NONG KHAI 
"Bang Fai Phaya Naga"  Nong Khai  

1. Nov - 15. Dez 2007
 DOK BUA TONG WILD SUNFLOWER BLOOMING SEASON  Doi Mae U-kor, Mae Hong Son  

1. Nov – 31 Jan 2008 SUNFLOWER BLOOMING SEASON Lop Buri 
9.–11. Nov 2007

 PHIMAI FESTIVAL Phimai Historical Park , nakhon Ratchasima  

17.–18. Nov 2007

 SURIN ELEPHANT ROUND-UP & ELEPHANT SHOW Srinarong Stadium, Surin  

21.-25. Nov 2007
 SUKHOTHAI LOI KRATHONG ‘FESTIVAL OF LIGHTS’  Sukhothai Historical Park, Sukhothai  

21.-25. Nov 2007
 BANGKOK LOI KRATHONG FESTIVAL  Bangkok 

22.-27. Nov 2007 LOI KRATHONG SAI FESTIVAL AND A THOUSAND FLOATING CANDLES/ THE ROYAL TROPHY LOI KRATHONG SAI Tak 

23.-25. Nov 2007 LOI KRATHONG – FESTIVAL OF LIGHTS  Bang Sai Royal Folk Arts and Crafts Centre, Phra Nakhon Si Ayutthaya 

23.-25. Nov 2007 THE NORTHERN LANTERN FESTIVAL & YIPENG LOI KRATHONG Chiang Mai 

24. Nov 2007 'FESTIVAL OF LIGHTS' IN SONGKHLA  Songkla 

24.-25. Nov 2007 5th PHUKET INTERNATIONAL SOCCER 7s TOURNAMENT  Phuket 

24. Nov - 7. Dez 2007
 RIVER KWAI BRIDGE WEEK Kanchanaburi 

25. Nov 2007 CHINESE FEAST FOR LOP BURI'S MONKEYS  Lop Buri

25. Nov 2007 BANGKOK MARATHON Bangkok

29. Nov - 10. Dez 2007
 SILK AND PHUK SEOW FESTIVAL Khon Kaen 

1. Nov - 15. Dez 2007
 DOK BUA TONG WILD SUNFLOWER BLOOMING SEASON  Doi Mae U-kor, Mae Hong Son 

1. Nov – 31. Jan 2008 SUNFLOWER BLOOMING SEASON Lopburi 

24. Nov - 7. Dez 2007 RIVER KWAI BRIDGE WEEK Kanchanaburi 

29. Nov - 10. Dez 2007 SILK AND PHUK SEOW FESTIVAL Khon Kaen  

1. Dez 2007 - 31. Jan 2008
 MEKONG SUNRISE 
The First Sunrise of The Land  Weitere Informationen: TAT Office Region 2 

14.-16. Dez 2007
 BANGKOK JAZZ FESTIVAL Sanam Suea Pa, Bangkok  

14.–17. Dez 2007 PHUKET INTERNATIONAL MARINE EXPO (PIMEX), THE PHUKET BOAT SHOW Phuket Boat Lagoon marina, Sanam Suea Pa, Bangkok 

17.-18. Dez 2007
 14th ANNUAL LAGUNA PHUKET TRIATHLON  Laguna Phuket resort, Phuket  

1.-8. Dez 2007 21st PHUKET KING'S CUP REGATTA  Phuket 

13.-19. Dez 2007 AYUTTHAYA WORLD HERITAGE SITE CELEBRATIONS Ayutthaya Historical Park, Ayutthaya 

31. Dez 2007– 15. Jan 2008
 FESTIVE SHOPPING Bangkok 

31. Dez 2007 – 1. Jan 2008
 BANGKOK COUNTDOWN 2008
 CENTRAL WORLD PLAZA, 
Bangkok

----------


## Daniel Sun

24. Dez 2007 - 26. Dez 2007
Weihnachten
mit der Familie 
Überall

----------

